# Wild Almond Burl/Pollyanna Burl: Are they the same?



## Dream Burls (Apr 30, 2013)

I've been studying wood for a while now, and I bought some Wild Almond Burl in August of last year and it was very well received at KKF and sold out quickly. I even kept one piece for myself to add to my collection. Since it was such a good seller I looked for more, but could never find it again. The internet has very little on it, and most of that is what I put on there. There is a whole lot more on Pollyanna Burl and I'm starting to think that the seller in August was incorrect in his description and, in fact it was Pollyanna Burl. If anyone could talk more to the question of if they are the same it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

